# Help there's something wrong with kiwi farms



## Dyn (Apr 1, 2021)

I logged on today thinking everything would be normal but instead the entire forum was pedophiles what happened?


----------



## j666 (Apr 1, 2021)

this forum is literally run by a pedophile, you really didn't think it'd attract more? smh my head.


----------



## lottalove (Apr 1, 2021)

Trans day of visibility. Only difference is, now you see them.


----------



## Revo (Apr 1, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I logged on today thinking everything would be normal but instead the entire forum was pedophiles what happened?


Happy Aprill Fool's day, @Dyn !


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 1, 2021)

Imagine thinking a 6000 year old dragon is a child.


----------



## 419 (Apr 1, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Imagine thinking a 6000 year old dragon is a child.


jesse what the fuck are you talking about


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 1, 2021)

*ONE OF US, ONE OF US*


----------



## Lina Colorado (Apr 1, 2021)

Dyn, Your avatar is cute though. It could've been worse.


----------



## Neo-Holstien (Apr 1, 2021)

you just lack the cultural enrichment to understand these master pieces


----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 1, 2021)

I thought my account had been hacked this isn't funny Josh!


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Apr 1, 2021)

419 said:


> jesse what the fuck are you talking about


I don't know, James.


----------



## bigoogabaloogas (Apr 1, 2021)

>jersh wants all anime pfp banned
>turns every account into an anime pfp
really activates my almonds


----------



## peepaa (Apr 1, 2021)

You learn something new about yourself every day


----------



## Sexy Senior Citizen (Apr 1, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I logged on today thinking everything would be normal but instead the entire forum was pedophiles what happened?


Josh revealed the awful, awful truth.


----------



## Lunete (Apr 1, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I logged on today thinking everything would be normal but instead the entire forum was pedophiles what happened?


Lol Null gave you a Sao avatar


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 1, 2021)

j666 said:


> this forum is literally run by a pedophile, you really didn't think it'd attract more? smh my head.


Lol, your Pikachu is abused.


----------



## j666 (Apr 1, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Lol, your Pikachu is abused.


sad chonkachu


----------



## Vect (Apr 1, 2021)

My disappointment is immeasurable and my day is ruined.

I don't even know what my avatar is supposed to be. Christian Totoro with a cross branded on its head?


----------



## Unparty (Apr 1, 2021)

Where did he get so many anime avatars. That is the real question


----------



## big potato (Apr 1, 2021)

Unparty said:


> Where did he get so many anime avatars. That is the real question


his secret stash, of course


----------



## Oliveoil (Apr 1, 2021)

Nothing is different what you talking about?


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Apr 1, 2021)

lmao at you pathetic retards with anime girl avatars, mine is the superior symbol


----------



## KhorneFlakes (Apr 1, 2021)

At least yours all don't look retarded...


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 1, 2021)

KhorneFlakes said:


> At least yours all don't look retarded...


I’d rather be ugly buttchin dude than weird underage...knight.


----------



## Culinary Hindenburg (Apr 1, 2021)

Last seen Watching their favorite anime! （´∀｀）

I feel violated.

I know we're all weebs here but can the gold stars translate this nonsense super cute emoji ~uwu~?
(´∀｀）


----------



## Gimmick Account (Apr 1, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I logged on today thinking everything would be normal but instead the entire forum was pedophiles what happened?


how is that not normal


----------



## theshep (Apr 1, 2021)

かわいい​
_へ__(‾◡◝ )>


----------



## Lil' Misogynist (Apr 1, 2021)

I HATE JAPAN

I HATE JAPAN

I HATE JAPAN


----------



## Kendall Motor Oil (Apr 1, 2021)

Love is love, bigot


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 2, 2021)

Dyn said:


> I logged on today thinking everything would be normal but instead the entire forum was pedophiles what happened?


>implying that this isn't normal






Unparty said:


> Where did he get so many anime avatars. That is the real question


Not enough people are asking this.


----------



## DickMain (Apr 2, 2021)

I just kinda wanna know _how _it was accomplished, honestly.


----------



## Alcatraz (Apr 2, 2021)

I don't even know what anime or anime girl my pfp became. I'm just a dragonballfag.




DickMain said:


> I just kinda wanna know _how _it was accomplished, honestly.


Right? Were they all applied randomly, via a script, mass randomization all at once? Some kinda fukken' generator? Probably an image hosting site like dan/gelbooru and just pulled 'em.


----------



## Knight of the Rope (Apr 2, 2021)

DickMain said:


> I just kinda wanna know _how _it was accomplished, honestly.


We can pretty much guess at all of the steps.

1. Null finds a massive fuck-you 450MB zip file full of the anime images (where did he get this? That's the interesting question that we need to grill him about). He proceeds to extract it to his server.

2. The images are labelled 0.png through 9175.png. Now I'm not sure if they came like that or Null renamed them himself (because fuck downloading that 450MB zip file just to find out). But the point is that they're labelled that way, and there's 9176 different images.

3. Then just match up the numbers. There's no forum user 0, but there is a forum user 1, so he gets 1.png (at least for a little while, anyway). Forum user 2 gets 2.png, and so on.

4. But there's more than 9176 forum posters! So what to do? Well, just loop back from the beginning. Member number 9176 gets the 0.png avatar, Member 9177 gets 1.png again, and so on. (This is called a _modulo_ in mathematics.)

5. So from there it's simple. Null just writes a server-side script that gets a user's user number, modulos it with 9175 so that it's a number between 0 and 9175, and then replaces their avatar with that image.


----------



## Dyn (Apr 2, 2021)

Fuck you @Null I was in the middle of molesting a child when my avatar turned back and it got really really awkward.


----------



## KhorneFlakes (Apr 2, 2021)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> I’d rather be ugly buttchin dude than weird underage...knight.


good point


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Apr 2, 2021)

I still think it was funnier when we were all Sargon.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Apr 2, 2021)

Hell, Null turned me back into a weeaboo, I'm all downloading new anime series, and sneering if it's not subtitle-only!!!

I haven't abused anime in almost 20 years but NOW I CANT STOP!!!!   FUCK YOU VERY MUCH!


----------



## DickMain (Apr 2, 2021)

The Un-Clit said:


> Hell, Null turned me back into a weeaboo, I'm all downloading new anime series, and sneering if it's not subtitle-only!!!
> 
> I haven't abused anime in almost 20 years but NOW I CANT STOP!!!!   FUCK YOU VERY MUCH!


I'm glad you showed up, because I was gonna muse on how I was sad not to have gotten a Tokyo Gore Police picture.


----------



## The Un-Clit (Apr 2, 2021)

DickMain said:


> I'm glad you showed up, because I was gonna muse on how I was sad not to have gotten a Tokyo Gore Police picture.



This is my original avatar.  I got Koro-Sensei from Assassination Classroom during April Fools.  And am honestly considering going back to him permanently.


----------



## Jesse Nicholas Radin (Apr 3, 2021)

Null is a cool kid.


----------



## serious n00b (Apr 4, 2021)

lottalove said:


> Trans day of visibility. Only difference is, now you see them.


Isn't mental illness awareness day in the fall?


----------

